# Swarm I had in the back yard last wek



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Nice, 
That could be a hard one to shake into a box.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Neat swarm. I thought it would be a bit late for swarms but I guess the bees don't know that.


----------



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

I wish my swarms would land that low. Mine go to the top of the highest trees on my property.


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

Looks like a rather large swarm for this late in the year. That one looks like it worth feeding thru the winter. Good Luck


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Hmm, I'm guessing the kids didn't want to play on the slide.


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

Great photo, good swarm. So, how'd you hive 'em?


----------



## Tall Steve (Sep 2, 2009)

I am confused,

I thought bees primarily swarmed in the spring is that incorrect is this a rare occurrence. Just trying to learn.


----------



## Bee man 44 (Sep 10, 2009)

Parke County Queen said:


> Hmm, I'm guessing the kids didn't want to play on the slide.



My neighbors daughter actualll sat in the swing before she saw them, then she went screaming in the house and her dad called and told me about them. I hope he's not to upset and want me to move them from my house.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

There are lots of reasons to see a swarm this time of year. Usually the reason is not because they are being cast from a healthy colony. There are a lot of ferals in this part of the country and with some of the storms we have had moving through this swarm may have actually absconded a tree that broke in a storm or just got overwhelmed by SHB or wax moth.


----------

